# UAE Health Services



## Marco 1987 (8 mo ago)

Hello,

considering a move to Abu Dhabi and wanted to understand more about access to health care. For routine exams (e.g. Blood Tests) can I go to a walk-in clinic and ask for what I want or must I have a GP prescription stating what exams I need? I know I need the latter for the insurance to cover it, but it would be good to know I can get things done by paying myself if needed.

I have the same question for seeing specialists. Can I see - say - a heart specialist by paying a private visit or must I go through the GP request process?

Not that my company will provide healthcare insurance for my family, I just want to know if I can bypass it if required (i.e. because of urgency).

Thank you!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Simple answer - you can visit many different hospitals & clinics to gain access to a wide range of services.
If something you require is not covered by your health insurance - then you can pay privately to have it done.
If it is covered - then things generally get done immediately without much or any delay.
All visa holders need to have health insurance - so you or your employer will need to pay for your family members insurance if they go onto your visa (many companies do pay for family members insurance)
Cheers
Steve


----------

